# I'm getting a separator!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Looky what I'm getting ... I'm supposed to pick it up on Sunday! They say it works as far as they know...but worst case, I have a cool antique for the kitchen!

cream separator
http://olympic.craigslist.org/grd/4833470537.html

via cPro Craigslist App
iOS: http://bit.ly/CL_iOS
Android: http://bit.ly/CL_android

Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

That is cool, I am curious how it does.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh! Mine is a MonkeyWard as well. I hope yours works. You will love it. Mine sold new for $12!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes yours looks very cool...mine seems to be on a stand so it stands 50"! It will be very interesting to try it out...after my girls kid. I'm only getting almost 2 cups from one doe right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, yours is a free standing; mine is a countertop model. It is so neat to have cream for ice cream, butter and whipped cream.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm considering an electric one. Let me know how the hand crank ones work.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice! Hopefully it works perfectly 

I just bought a separator too  It should be here today or tomorrow. It's a hand crank, new, on Ebay for $195.
I'm so excited to be able to make butter.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

That's is so cool! Wonder how a person would clean it up for use! Interested to know how it works?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm just gonna start disassembling and use my phone/camera to take pics of how it goes together... And thank The Lord for the internet!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> I'm just gonna start disassembling and use my phone/camera to take pics of how it goes together... And thank The Lord for the internet!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That is one of the reasons I haven't gotten one yet..LOL;-) Good luck, can't wait to see pics;-)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just make sure you do not mix up the cones inside. They have to be in order. Some have them numbered but ours does not. We have a giant safety pin type thing to keep them on for cleaning.
Hand crank works really well but we are getting kind of old and it is a lot of work. I would probably have trouble trying to do the whole job by myself. We are thinking about going electric over the next few years. (Or hooking it up to a bicycle.)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We picked up the separator this morning and I worked on it all day till about 9:30...stripping paint from the inside of the big bowl and from all the 'milk shutes' and then I went through all of the cones and scrubbed rust off... What a day! I hope it actually works!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It has 22 numbered cones! All of them are there. I'm missing bolts for fastening it down/together but I believe everything else is there. This is quite the adventure!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is quite a contraption!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is beautiful!! You are so lucky the cones are numbered. I bet it will work. Just remember, you only get about a pint of cream from a gallon of milk. (There should be a little screw thingy on the side of the thing that all the cones go in; that can be adjusted for lighter to heavier cream.) Sorry I am not more specific but I don't know what all the parts are called. We did find the owners manual online.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Now for the update on how it works;-)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No cream yet... I'm still working on it. We're going out today to get bolts and a drill bit.. The stand is not the original it came with so the holes don't match up. I did get the oil changed in it, and if it had a "float" it doesn't anymore (?) but I'll be ready to try it out soon. I'll have to go buy some raw milk though, as I have no one in milk right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, I am pretty sure it should have a float. Hope you get it working.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I"d like to get one but the cost is ridiculous. It should be in the range of a blender, but it's crazy expensive.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I find it worth it when you consider the cost of cream and butter.
So any results yet?
I have had four goats freshen in the last two weeks so am looking forward to being closer to self-self-sufficiency with making all of our butter for a year!!!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh you lucky so-and-so!! I haven't managed to afford one yet.

Actually be honest, I'm concerned about my butter going "goaty" in the cupboard ... or when it meets hot toast.

I'd love to be able to borrow a separator ... just for a week ... and find out!
Or even skim my milk and try a tiny batch of butter, leave it in the pantry for a week and see how it tastes ... but my milk just doesn't seem to produce a large enough layer of cream to be able to skim it. I can't even get a teaspoon off.
Maybe that means my goats don't have much butterfat, in which case a separator would be less useful anyway.

But still I want a separator, I'd love to try it, and you're very lucky to get one!

I'm sure it will work ... if you've been able to get all the cones out and clean I would expect it'll be fine, or at least fixable with a little tinkering ... the usual problem is bits being corroded solid together. The cones and that area are the main bit ... if they're ok, and the gears aren't stripped, anything else should be able to be fixed.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Barnes19 said:


> Oh you lucky so-and-so!! I haven't managed to afford one yet.
> 
> Actually be honest, I'm concerned about my butter going "goaty" in the cupboard ... or when it meets hot toast.
> 
> ...


If you do end up making butter you might want to put it in the fridge, otherwise it would spoil WAY to fast.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Barnes19 said:


> Oh you lucky so-and-so!! I haven't managed to afford one yet.
> 
> Actually be honest, I'm concerned about my butter going "goaty" in the cupboard ... or when it meets hot toast.
> 
> ...


Butter freezes wonderfully for long term storage I even can it. I have not done goat butter yet as this will be my first year with enough to try.

Also get a butter bell, they keep butter amazingly on the counter and easy to spread compared to keeping it in the fridge.

I am saving for a seperator so hopefully i will be able to get one in a couple months.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes! The separator worked. Tried it with a gallon of raw cow milk and made butter... It was lovely but very hard once refridgerated. I'm looking forward to using my own GM !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

